

Is Kickstarter Dead For Tech? - Kromaggg
http://techcrunch.com/2012/11/19/iphone-connected-home-smart-dock-lumawake-regroups-after-kickstarter-rejection-begins-pre-orders-today/

======
bdfh42
Please don't edit the title of the post - "Is Kickstarer dead for tech?" was
not the focus of the Techcrunch item - your title is just "bait".

